# Music Video recorded with Canon 2ti



## DaLor (Nov 27, 2011)

I recorded these videos with a Canon 2ti. I am using this camera for mainly making my music videos.


These are my first 2 attempts at making music videos.
Let me know what you guys think. Constructive cristism, and advice on how to get better quality is welcomed.


Thanks


Noise- My 1st video






Superstar- 2nd video






Follow me on twitter- @Dalor​


----------

